# My New 942 question



## Creeceman (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey everybody, I have been reading this forum for a few months now and have to say everyones support has been great. This is my first post.

I just recieved my 942 today and will install later today. I have Dish now and have had the 921 since December and will be replacing it with my new 942 (can't wait). I was lucky to have purchased the 921 at Costco because they are going to take it back and credit my account. 

Anyway, Before I unhook the 921 and install the 942, I wanted to see if there was anything I should know before doing so. Do I need to contact Dish before hand, any special equipment... you get my point. I would appreciate any feedback before I jump in with both feet.

Thanks!


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

I did the same thing about a month ago. All I had to do was call Dish and have them remove the 921 and add the 942. 

You are going to love the 942.


----------



## Creeceman (Dec 24, 2004)

Was it a clean swap? Did you just unhook the 921 and hook up the 942. That easy!!


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

Creeceman said:


> Was it a clean swap? Did you just unhook the 921 and hook up the 942


Yes!


----------



## zubinh (Jun 11, 2004)

Are you saying Costco will take it back after nearly 6 months?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

zubinh said:


> Are you saying Costco will take it back after nearly 6 months?


ABSOLUTLY! I did the same thing and I am really enjoying my 942


----------



## Creeceman (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes, that is correct! Costco practically takes back anything as long as you have a receipt. Great stuff.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Creeceman said:


> Yes, that is correct! Costco practically takes back anything as long as you have a receipt. Great stuff.


Our local Costco has stopped handling the 921. I think that they are onto what's going on here and I doubt that they are any happier getting stuck with Charlie's mistakes than we are... 

--John


----------



## Creeceman (Dec 24, 2004)

Our local Costco did the same. With all that said, I set up my 942 and it works like a charm! 

THANKS FOR EVERYONES HELP!


----------



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

M492A said:


> You are going to love the 942.


I've had mine for a week now and I just love it. Works great. I did have to downgrade the OTA antenna (i.e. remove the preamp) to improve reception. The 811 absolutely had to have the preamp, the 942 works much better without it. Go figure.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

AVJohnnie said:


> Our local Costco has stopped handling the 921. I think that they are onto what's going on here and I doubt that they are any happier getting stuck with Charlie's mistakes than we are...
> 
> --John


 And we can't blame them a bit.


----------

